# ~2004 Kona Deluxe



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

*2005 Kona Deluxe*

I have a friend that has a 2005 Kona Deluxe for sale and I can find very little information on it. I'm looking for my first road bike and I was about to go pickup a Specialized Secteur Elite Apex when my friend said that I could buy the Kona. It have very low miles and well cared for. It has new tires and has been properly maintained and should be ready to ride. Upgraded seat a CF seat post and Kona CF aero forks.

This is about the only information I can find on it: 

http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2004&Brand=Kona&Model=Kona Deluxe&Type=bike

Thoughts / info? :idea:


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is the frame and wheels. The frame is made by Easton it looks like and the wheels are Shimano WH-R540's.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here are the specs that I have found:

2005 Kona Deluxe Road Bike
Bicycle Type: Road race & triathlon 
MSRP (new) $1,999.00 
Weight 18.6 
Sizes 49cm, 52cm, *54cm*, 56cm, 58cm, 60cm 
Colors Blue/Orange
Frame Construction: TIG-welded 
Frame Tubing Material: Easton Ultralite Race 
Fork Brand & Model: Kona Carbon 
Fork Material: Carbon fiber, aero crown 
Component Group: Road Mix Triple 
Brakeset: Shimano 105 Dual Pivot brakes, Shimano 105 STI Dual Control levers 
Shift Levers: Shimano 105 STI Dual Control 
Front Derailleur: Shimano 105 Triple, bottom-pull/clamp-on 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano 105 GS black 
Crankset: Shimano 105 Triple, 30/42/52 teeth 
Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB-5500, 118.5mm spindle 
BB Shell Width: 68mm English 
Rear Cogs: 9-speed, 12 - 25 teeth 
Chain: Shimano CN-HG53, 1/2 x 3/32" 
Seatpost: Easton 
Saddle: SDG-Kona Satellite 
Handlebar: Easton Road bar 
Handlebar Stem: Easton EA50 
Headset: 1 1/8" threadless Aheadset STS 
Hubs Shimano R-540 
Rims Shimano WH-R540, 20-hole/24-hole (130 mm wheel spacing, 28-mm deep)
Tires 700 x 23c


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the bike, not mine - however exactly like it.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

And I decided to buy it  It is a really clean bike and for just a few hundred bucks, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nobody? Did I get a good bike?


----------



## sega355 (Jul 27, 2011)

looks nice. But must consider the price after all it is 6 year old bike.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

It ended up being a strange compact frame fit (i.e. did not fit me), so I did not buy it afterall. It had a 56cm top tube and a 51cm seat tube, so the seat was very high and the position for me was very stretched out. Oh well...It is a nice bike though.


----------

